# Nadja Abd El Farrag im BB Haus *jetzt dreht sie durch*



## Katzun (19 Mai 2009)

gestern war Naddel im BB haus.





*Grund: Sie will der Bewohnerin Nadine Sommerfeld (25) die Meinung geigen. Die Zahnarzthelferin nennt sich im Haus nämlich auch Naddel und das passt der echten Naddel überhaupt nicht.

Die als Ex von Dieter Bohlen bekannt gewordene Halb-Sudanesin schimpft: „,Naddel' ist mein Markenzeichen. Ich habe ihn mir vor acht Jahren beim Patentamt in Hamburg schützen lassen. Sie heißt Nadine und so soll sie sich gefälligst auch nennen!“

Nadine-„Naddel“ gilt im Haus als Sexbombe und lässt nichts anbrennen.

Für die echte Naddel nicht akzeptabel. „So wie die sich aufführt, wirft das auch ein schlechtes Licht auf mich. Viele denken nämlich, ich sei das bei ,Big Brother'.“

Falls Nadine nicht klein bei geben will, droht Naddel sogar mit Klage.

„Sollte sie nicht einlenken, hoffe ich, dass sie gewinnt. Dann kann sie gleich einen großen Teil der Siegprämie an mich weiter überweisen.“*



dreht sie jetzt vollkomen durch? wenn jemand ihrem namen schadet dann ja wohl sie selber, so wie die gestern rumgetaumelt ist und am lallen war hat sie doch mindestens wieder 2,5 atü auf dem kessel gehabt.... ich finde es unglaublich wie sich jemand so im tv blamieren kann. die frau sollte jemand stoppen.

mit dem auftritt von gestern ist sie komplett in deutschland unten durch. vorallem offen im tv zu sagen "sonst muss und werde ich rechtliche schritte einleiten", so bekloppt ist ja nicht mal buschido. frage mich auch on ihr managment von jemand anders bezahlt wird und gegen sie agiert, die macht doch nur scheiße im tv.

nur peinlich!!!:3dthumbdown:


einen ausschnitt von ihre besuch gibts hier:


http://de.sevenload.com/bigbrother/videos/OZNdlwP-Naddel-vs-Naddel

http://de.sevenload.com/bigbrother/videos/xpy81Bd-The-real-Naddel-meets-the-House


----------



## hogi (19 Mai 2009)

Du hast recht, danke für den Beitrag. Habe die Sendung selbst nicht gesehen.


----------



## Buterfly (19 Mai 2009)

Hehe wie geil ist das denn? 
Die will doch nur PR, und Big Brother spielt da gerne mit.
Wie wenn sie ernsthaft dagegen was unternehmen könnte, das die andere sich Naddel nennt...


----------



## Katzun (19 Mai 2009)

vorallem der auftrit, unglaublich, die konnte ja kaum noch laufen und erzählt "nadine" sie würde ihren namen in den dreck ziehen...hallo? naddel hat sich die brüste wiegen lassen  und geht unter 3 promille nicht vor die kamera


----------



## mark lutz (19 Mai 2009)

die braucht doch nur wieder mal etwas presse ob positiv oder negativ dürfte ihr inzwischen doch egal sein sie ist doch in letzter zeit nur noch peinlich mal abwarten wann sie in meinem speziellen buisnes auftaucht


----------



## AMUN (19 Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich den Dreck anschauen kann... BB gehört verboten


----------



## Katzun (19 Mai 2009)

AMUN schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich den Dreck anschauen kann... BB gehört verboten



hier gehts doch nicht um bb, sondern um die peinliche aktion von naddel

schau dir mal das video an, die war voll wie ein eimer


----------



## AMUN (19 Mai 2009)

katzun schrieb:


> schau dir mal das video an, die war voll wie ein eimer




Das is sie doch immer


----------



## saviola (19 Mai 2009)

tiefer kann man kaum sinken,
die wird wohl mal in der Klapper landen.(geschlossene Abteilung)


----------



## Verycold (19 Mai 2009)

Ungaublich ....


----------



## JayP (20 Mai 2009)

Das ist ja wohl der Hammer.rofl1

Da geht Frau Promille Superstar in den Container,
kriegt bestimmt auch noch ne Gage von Rtl 2 dafür und 
droht einer BB Kandidatin mit rechtlichen Schritten falls sie
weiterhin ihren Namen benutzen sollte lol8.

Mal davon abgesehen dass mir das Dauergelalle von Frau N. tierisch auf den Nerv geht, finde ich es doch erstaunlich wie unsere talentfreien "Promis"
mit so einer Scheiße auch noch ihr Konto aufbessern:WOW:.

Freue mich auch schon auf die nächste Werbung von Frau Pooth,
die weiterhin Millionen scheffelt, aufgrund der Tatsache dass sie als
Ex von Bohlen prominent wurde, auch für nichts.

In meinem nächsten Leben werde ich als Frau geboren und lass mich
auch von irgendeinem Affen wie Bohlen, Becker etc pimpern.

Dann spare ich mir wenigstens die Maloche und blicke einem stress und sorgenfreien Leben entgegen und tanze nur noch auf Celebrity Events und Charity Galas rum:kotz:


----------



## Katzun (20 Mai 2009)

JayP schrieb:


> Dann spare ich mir wenigstens die Maloche und blicke einem stress und sorgenfreien Leben entgegen und tanze nur noch auf Celebrity Events und Charity Galas rum:kotz:




rofl2


----------



## Don Lupo (20 Mai 2009)

ist halt ne bitch


----------



## maierchen (23 Mai 2009)

höhö hab ich auch gesehen ,die frau hat mir echt angst gemacht uuuuhhh!


----------



## der.asterix (30 Mai 2009)

die arme. für ein paar hundert Euro macht die wirklich alles.
Hätte mal ein bssi mehr an ihrer Karriere arbeiten sollen.


----------



## MacAllister (30 Mai 2009)

Tja, so verhält man sich eben, wenn das Einzige, was man noch vorzuweisen hat, der eigene Name ist!


----------

